# monster catfish thread -new pics may 30



## JUICE

well since we had the crash i thought i would join in on making this site like home [email protected]! here are some older pics of my Monster Cats !!










here is my favorite pic so far


----------



## JUICE




----------



## JUICE

here are some shots a took today [email protected]! some good ones ..


----------



## JUICE




----------



## JUICE




----------



## Ursus sapien

feeding time must be a trip


----------



## target

Looks good Juice.


----------



## marcincan

*Hey Juice*



JUICE said:


>


Hey Juice What kind of Cat is with your Clown Loach it looks like big Rapheal Cat

Very cool !!! how big is he?


----------



## richbcca

Cool cats Justin. So envious of you giant raphael. He is out exploring. I have 3 and all I ever see is their tail.


----------



## JUICE

richbcca said:


> Cool cats Justin. So envious of you giant raphael. He is out exploring. I have 3 and all I ever see is their tail.


i know right .. i was shocked to see it out and about ..lol

also the irwini has become to fat for its favorite hiding spot on the log , funny to see it try and squezze in it ...haha


----------



## marcincan

2wheelsx2 said:


> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=143
> 
> If your tank can hide a 2 foot fish, I want to come and see it.


Ha ha, he's little about 4 inches long and lives in this little cave I had to Dremel out the bottom and enlarge the door so he could get out easier... He NEVER comes out during the day. Right now he and a 3 inch Synodontis petricola are stuffed in there...










Cheers

Marc


----------



## snow

Your Tigrinus catfish looks really nice. Have you seen the 27" one on MKF? I'll see if I can find a link to it.....just monster!


----------



## JUICE

snow said:


> Your Tigrinus catfish looks really nice. Have you seen the 27" one on MKF? I'll see if I can find a link to it.....just monster!


thanks 

nope i have not , but i cant wait to grow my guy out that size [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

here are some shots i took when feeding with lights out , the m iwini has grown alot !


----------



## thefishwife

Definitely has grown alot! Would love a full tank shot . And why pretty much barebottom - other then the rocks, wood etc.


----------



## BigPete

juice what happened to your tig??


----------



## beN

irwini is looking great juice!


----------



## Adz1

definitely some fat cats.......
a full tank shot would be awesome.


----------



## JUICE

BigPete said:


> juice what happened to your tig??


nothing ??

i 

the tig has got , its own 30gal to grow up in [email protected]!


----------



## target

Nice looking monsters.


----------



## JUICE

thefishwife said:


> Definitely has grown alot! Would love a full tank shot . And why pretty much barebottom - other then the rocks, wood etc.


thanks 

well with the turtle , loaches and a messy arowana , it just makes more sense to have a barebottom , so much easier to get any uneaten food out , and prevent my water from going foul . All the fish seem to enjoy it as well , the frt can find his food easier , and the clowns love to breakdance on the glass bottom 

justin


----------



## 24/7

Cleaned and Pruned Thread

Please people start a New Thread So we don't have to delete all your posts
Its the same people every time

Awesome Pictures Bro, I'd like to see these one day soon


----------



## eternity302

LOL!!! that's so cute that he's hiding in that tiny cave! He's gonna miss it once he outgrows it!


----------



## JUICE

Adz1 said:


> definitely some fat cats.......
> a full tank shot would be awesome.


thanks man ..

but i use the tank as a room divider , so you can see right through it 
plus i dont have those kind of camera skills ..


----------



## Dustman

fat cats indeed... That irwini looks like he just got back from the buffet


----------



## JUICE

Dustman said:


> fat cats indeed... That irwini looks like he just got back from the buffet


that is because it just had about 5 massivores ...


----------



## Brisch

is an irwini like a massive raphael?


----------



## thefishwife

JUICE said:


> thanks
> 
> well with the turtle , loaches and a messy arowana , it just makes more sense to have a barebottom , so much easier to get any uneaten food out , and prevent my water from going foul . All the fish seem to enjoy it as well , the frt can find his food easier , and the clowns love to breakdance on the glass bottom
> 
> justin


Makes sense to me, was just curious and yes it would certainly be easier to clean!


----------



## JUICE

Brisch said:


> is an irwini like a massive raphael?


yup its nickname is the "giant" raphael ..


----------



## beN

hey juice.. if you have any recent pics of the mega rapheal..can you post some please ..


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> hey juice.. if you have any recent pics of the mega rapheal..can you post some please ..


i can try tmrw , i am planning on doing some rescaping a bit

so i will get loach and catfish pics then , they just hide most the time ..


----------



## beN

awesome! cant wait.


----------



## JUICE

oh ya update on this thread , during the heatwave in july , i went on vacation for a week , only to come home to find my tigrinus had passed due to the 33gal tank overheating [email protected]!


----------



## beN

crap! that blows man! i dont trust those S.O.B's anymore. + they are a shovelnose species which we all know will eat anything once it gets big. but I have to admit they have a wicked pattern.


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> crap! that blows man! i dont trust those S.O.B's anymore. + they are a shovelnose species which we all know will eat anything once it gets big. but I have to admit they have a wicked pattern.


na mine was doing fine , growing and eating very well ! but its hard to control temp of a small tank , especially when you are camping/fishing ..


----------



## JUICE

here u go ben !! a couple shots of my irwini ...


----------



## beN

them spikes are lookn good man. 
i cant wait for mine to get BIG. massivore's eh???
anything else they fancy??


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> them spikes are lookn good man.
> i cant wait for mine to get BIG. massivore's eh???
> anything else they fancy??


humm ya , you have to spot feed at night , when they are active ! well i do at least  .. with all dem loaches and such [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE

yup no more niger catfish for me , he now lives in richbcaa 's big tank !! 

my frt was not giving him a good life [email protected]! 
now it lives is in a 500 plus gallon home !! 


take care of my one eyed baby rich [email protected]


----------



## JUICE

beN said:


> them spikes are lookn good man.
> i cant wait for mine to get BIG. massivore's eh???
> anything else they fancy??


lets see your irwini ?? big guy ??


----------



## JUICE

who has the biggest irwini catfish ??? ive seen richbcaa , i know i beat his ?? so anybody else ...lol ..lets see them here ??


----------

